

Show HN: An Efficient Way to Browse Hacker News - zinan_xing
http://xinglab.com/hackercut-is-released/

======
dufferzafar
Almost all new cool extensions are now created only for Chrome. The last
similar thing I saw was: [https://github.com/gabrielecirulli/hn-
special](https://github.com/gabrielecirulli/hn-special) This makes me
seriously question why I'm sticking with my Firefox nightly.

Will there be a Firefox port? or are you using some Chrome specific APIs?

------
z1mm32m4n
I don't know if this is the experience other people are having, but it's super
buggy for me. When I view comment threads (like, this page for example), the
layout of the page gets hijacked and looks really weird. Also, when typing out
a new reply comment, trying to type certain letters would register as command
shortcuts instead of simply entering text.

~~~
zinan_xing
Thanks for reporting the bugs, I'll fix them.

------
lnteveryday
This looks like a fantastic tool. Unfortunately I use firefox. That being
said, I use similar extensions for other sites including RES for reddit. I
will definitely use it if/when there is a firefox extension.

User configurable "hotkeys" would be cool as well so that the user could
configure specific keys for navigation.

------
antino
I dig it! Perhaps update this by adding a shortcut for the new "Show HN" nav
link?

~~~
zinan_xing
Thanks for the suggestion, I've opened an issue on GitHub for it.

------
keda
I would love to have vim mode.

~~~
z1mm32m4n
totally agree: vim mode is a must.

